# How much abuse can a DSLR take? (Durability)



## AJ153 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I'm a hobbyist photographer, and I just got a 60D (my first). I have a mild OCD, and think minor events would ruin things. I dont really care about the outside cosmetics of my camera. Its a tool, I don't want to baby it too much, cos all I care about is using it take good pictures. I do care about the inside mechanics, makeing sure its the best it can be. Can the 60D withstand small accidents like light bumps/hits onto walls,poles,doors? I also accidently dropped it from like 1 1/2 feet onto a hard table (grip side first) the day I got it trying to put a darn strap on. Would dropping it from that height mess my camera up (internally) in any shape or form effecting imagine quality? please pardon my OCDness I just would like to know the build, since I took it over the T3i. _I also watched a Canon advisement saying they drop the model camera mulitple times during testing before giving out the final product, but I'm not sure how much it can really withstand._


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 19, 2013)

So canon drops their camers before giving to the customers?  See that's why I shoot nikon lol 

Jokes aside it depends on the camera.  No experience dropping mine but small bumps and falls should be fine.  Some bodies are made of better materials, weather sealed, etc.  Not sure about 60d but others should chime in.  I have had a friend break a couple of lenses though!


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 20, 2013)

It's probably less fragile than you might guess.  The 60D has a polycarbonate body (plastic... but a very durable plastic.)  The 7D, 5D, and 1D all have magnesium alloy (metal) bodies (and they are heavier.)

They are designed to take a bit of abuse.  I've heard of some fairly surprising hits that cameras have taken and they survive (although there was one guy who dropped his Rebel off a rocky cliff face and it fell about 20' onto a hard rock below.  That DID break it.... but he said it was about a 20' drop and nothing to slow the fall.)

The 60D also has some weather sealing on it.  Body seams have gaskets.  Dials have o-rings.  These are not "pressure" seals... which means if the camera is submerged it's going to flood and be ruined.  But if it's not pressurized water then the camera will be fine.  Getting splashed, rained on, sprayed, etc. wont hurt the camera... although it MIGHT hurt the lens and if the lens isn't weather sealed then water could potentially get into the body via the lens (there are weather-sealed lenses too.)


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 20, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> It's probably less fragile than you might guess.  The 60D has a polycarbonate body (plastic... but a very durable plastic.)  The 7D, 5D, and 1D all have magnesium alloy (metal) bodies (and they are heavier.)
> 
> They are designed to take a bit of abuse.  I've heard of some fairly surprising hits that cameras have taken and they survive (although there was one guy who dropped his Rebel off a rocky cliff face and it fell about 20' onto a hard rock below.  That DID break it.... but he said it was about a 20' drop and nothing to slow the fall.)
> 
> The 60D also has some weather sealing on it.  Body seams have gaskets.  Dials have o-rings.  These are not "pressure" seals... which means if the camera is submerged it's going to flood and be ruined.  But if it's not pressurized water then the camera will be fine.  Getting splashed, rained on, sprayed, etc. wont hurt the camera... although it MIGHT hurt the lens and if the lens isn't weather sealed then water could potentially get into the body via the lens (there are weather-sealed lenses too.)



Get this guy an award. He's always got the right answer. 

Can't tell you OP how much my 60d has been through. I'm a demanding user. It's taken multiple salt-water dousings. It's been in the rain. In the cold. It's bumped around my neck when I'm making my way about. It's been quite hardy and I couldn't be more pleased. 

Make sure you take TCampbell's words under advisement. Not all lenses are weather sealed. But *often *the "exposed" area, where water could potentially get in, is the front lens element area. A screw in filter can complete the weather seal for some lenses, so I hear.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, to my experience they can take quite a lot, but sometimes you are unlucky. It depends on how the camera hits the ground and what sort of lens is on it. I'd recommend to always have the strap around your neck, so it at least cannot fall to the ground. Occasional bumping into other objects or walls is by far less critical than falling down really. I would leave the lens shade on, as it helps not hitting that concrete wall directly with the front element of the lens.


----------

